# What film would I need for a Colorsnap 35?



## AmyFiona (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi, 

I'm new to photography and have recently been given a Kodak Colorsnap 35.
Could someone possibly link me to a film that would fit the camera. I know I need a 35mm but will any 35mm fit? 

Thanks


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 26, 2017)

AmyFiona said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to photography and have recently been given a Kodak Colorsnap 35.
> Could someone possibly link me to a film that would fit the camera. I know I need a 35mm but will any 35mm fit?
> ...



Your camera will use any standard cassette 35mm film.







Joe


----------



## Derrel (Mar 26, 2017)

Yes, 135 format color or B&W film, ISO 100,200, or 400 would be best.


----------



## AmyFiona (Mar 26, 2017)

Ysarex said:


> AmyFiona said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I noticed on the top of the camera there I dial with the recommended films from the manual (they don't make any of them anymore I don't think). What is this for and will it matter?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 26, 2017)

Most of those were called the "reminder dial", so you could recall what film type you had loaded into the camera, weeks or months prior. Sometimes people shot only one or two films per year, and would need to know what the ASA speed was, or the type of film (color, B&W).* As far as I know*, it is not necessary to select a film type for proper operation. I have not used or even seen one of those cameras.


----------



## compur (Mar 26, 2017)

Camera instructions are here:
Colorsnap 35 instruction booklet


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 27, 2017)

I think that camera has two film speed settings. One is on the lens and when set will let you select the type of lighting you have, such as sunny or cloudy and that will give you more or less a good exposure. The other setting is on the dial and is just a reminder of what film you loaded in the camera, as Derrel mentioned.  

You may need to consult a conversion chart to know the ASA or ISO equivalent of the film speed system used on the camera. If the camera is BS Log, then the 28° would be around ASA or ISO 100 in todays film.

I would just use page 18 of the instructions and skip setting the film speed on the camera and just use the known fixed shutter speed of 1/40th second and use ISO 100 color print film. Then just use the Sunny 16 rule to estimate the Aperture and then use the table on page 18 to find out the corresponding Exposure Value to set on the camera based on that Aperture. A handheld light meter is also good to have.

An example of Sunny 16 is ISO 100 and shutter of 1/100 use f/16 on sunny day.  You have 1/40 second in place of 1/100 for the shutter speed so you have 1-1/3 more light and therefore need to stop down the lens opening (aperture) by that amount to keep the same exposure. You can stop down from f/16 to f/22 (one stop) to the Exposure Value of 14-1/2 so that is probably close enough. 

Then to adjust for conditions with less than sunny (strong shadows) you just adjust the Exposure Value as required (page 12 of the instructions).


----------

